# δεν σηκώνω μύγα στο σπαθί μου



## nickel (Sep 28, 2009)

Το είπε ο Κώστας Καραμανλής, στην πρώτη τηλεμαχία αν θυμάμαι καλά: «Ο αγώνας κατά της διαφθοράς είναι διαρκής και δεν ανέχομαι μύγα στο σπαθί μου».

Ο ορισμός στο ΛΚΝ λέει: *δε δέχεται / δε σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί του*, δεν ανέχεται την παραμικρή ενόχληση. Στο Ελληνοαγγλικό των εκδόσεων Ρίζου έχει μετάφρασμα: *be touchy: *_Μίλα του ευγενικά, δε σηκώνει μύγα στο σπαθί του. Speak politely to him, he is very touchy._

Όμως, νομίζω ότι έχουμε κάτι περισσότερο. Ξεσηκώνω από το _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_ του Νίκου Σαραντάκου:

*μύγα δεν σηκώνει στο σπαθί του:* είναι οξύθυμος, παρεξηγιέται εύκολα, αντιδρά στην παραμικρή πρόκληση και δεν ανέχεται την παραμικρή αντίρρηση. Από την εικόνα του ευερέθιστου πολεμιστή που προσβάλλεται ακόμα κι αν μια μύγα καθίσει στο σπαθί του.
_Ο μπέης ξεροκατάπινε· δεν κάτεχε από πού να βάλει χερικό, πώς να το πει, να μην το στραβοπάρει κι αγριευτεί ο μουσαφίρης του· ήξερε πως δε σήκωνε κι αυτός μύγα να πατήσει στο σπαθί του· κι αυτό που ’χε να του πει απόψε ήταν βαρύ._ [Καζαντζάκης, _Ο Καπετάν Μιχάλης_, σ. 27]

Μου αρέσει η κυριολεκτική μετάφραση στο αγγλικό (_Freedom or Death_, όπως μεταφράζεται ο τίτλος του):
The Bey cleared his throat. He did not know how to put the matter to prevent his guest from taking it amiss and losing his temper. He knew that *he was not the man to let a fly run up and down his saber*. And what he had to say to him this evening was difficult.

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα χρησιμοποιούσα το «will have none of that», αλλά μπορούμε να συγκεντρώσουμε κι άλλες προτάσεις (π.χ. he's quick to take offence).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα χρησιμοποιούσα το «will have none of that», αλλά μπορούμε να συγκεντρώσουμε κι άλλες προτάσεις (π.χ. he's quick to take offence).



Για σύγχρονη και δόκιμη χρήση, αυτό νομίζω είναι το πιο σωστό, μαζί με εκφράσεις του τύπου "I won't put up with ..." κλπ. Η κυριολεκτική απόδοση θα ήταν ίσως κατάλληλη για πιο λόγια περιβάλλοντα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η κυριολεκτική απόδοση θα ήταν ίσως κατάλληλη για πιο λόγια περιβάλλοντα.


Όχι τόσο σε «λόγια» περιβάλλοντα, όσο σε λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις, εκεί που ο μεταφραστής θεωρεί ότι αξίζει να διατηρηθεί το άρωμα του ιδιωματισμού ή της διατύπωσης στη γλώσσα-πηγή αντί να το ισοπεδώσει σε κάτι οικείο του αναγνώστη της γλώσσας-στόχου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Θα έλεγα ότι και σε λογοτεχνικές μεταφράσεις, θέλει προσοχή. 
Είχα επιχειρήσει να διαβάσω στα αγγλικά ένα λατινοαμερικάνικο μυθιστόρημα, μεταφρασμένο από τα ισπανικά και ο μεταφραστής είχε αποφασίσει να αφήσει αμετάφραστες τις προσφωνήσεις (κύριε, κυρία κλπ), τα επιφωνήματα (Θεέ μου κλπ), και να μεταφράσει κατά λέξη τις παροιμίες. Υποθέτω ότι πίστευε ότι έτσι δημιουργεί ατμόσφαιρα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2009)

SBE said:


> ...και ο μεταφραστής είχε αποφασίσει να αφήσει αμετάφραστες τις προσφωνήσεις (κύριε, κυρία κλπ), τα επιφωνήματα (Θεέ μου κλπ), και να μεταφράσει κατά λέξη τις παροιμίες. Υποθέτω ότι πίστευε ότι έτσι δημιουργεί ατμόσφαιρα.


Αυτό πάντως είναι συχνότατο φαινόμενο σε πρωτότυπη λογοτεχνία, το να μένουν, δλδ, οι προσφωνήσεις αμετάφραστες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό πάντως είναι συχνότατο φαινόμενο σε πρωτότυπη λογοτεχνία, το να μένουν, δλδ, οι προσφωνήσεις αμετάφραστες.



Δηλαδη στη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά του "100 χρονια μοναξιάς" υπάρχουν σενιοροι και σενιόρες; Μα πόσα χρονια έχουν περάσει από τότε που το διάβασα και τα εχω ξεχάσει όλα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2009)

Σε πρωτότυπη λογοτεχνία έγραψα, δηλαδή στο κείμενο που παράγει ο συγγραφέας, όχι στη μετάφραση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Ο συγγραφέας ό,τι θέλει κάνει, άμα θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει κινέζικες προσφωνήσεις για τους Αιγύπτιους κανένα πρόβλημα (μόνο που θα δυσκολέψει αυτόν που θα μεταφράζει στα Κινέζικα το έργο του). Αλλά ο μεταφραστής που στο ισπανικό κείμενο έβλεπε Señor Τάδε, γιατί δεν το έκανε κύριος Τάδε;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2009)

Προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω αν θα με ενοχλούσε-ανάλογα το κείμενο και ανάλογα τη μετάφραση. Ίσως το μόνο ενοχλητικό να ήταν οι κατά λέξη αποδόσεις των ιδιωματισμών ή και όχι-ανάλογα τον ιδιωματισμό και ανάλογα το κείμενο.
Θέλω να πω ότι για αυτά δεν έχω γενικευμένη και πάγια άποψη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Oι αγγλόφωνοι φαίνεται να έχουν άποψη: αν ο ήρωας είναι γάλλος, γερμανός ή ισπανός τον αφήνουν αμετάφραστο, αν είναι από αλλού τον κάνουν μίστερ. Αυτό δεν είναι γενικό, λέω τι έχω παρατηρήσει περιστασιακά, αλλά δεν περίμενα να το δώ σε βιβλίο. 
Το συγκεκριμένο, που μου διαφεύγει ο τίτλος του Βάργκας Λιόσα ήταν πάντως, το έκανε ο μεταφραστής με σκοπό να δημιουργήσει ατμόσφαιρα φολκλόρ. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Βεβαίως με κάτι τέτοιες ευφυείς επιλογές, ακούνε οι Άγγλοι μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία και φεύγουν τρέχοντας. Για να πείσω κάποιους να διαβάσουν τον Θείο Πέτρο του Δοξιάδη χρειάστηκε να τους πω ότι τη μετάφραση έκανε ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας. Τότε πείστηκαν.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 6, 2009)

Ένα συχνό τέτοιο λάθος βλέπω σε μεταφράσεις από τούρκικα. Kemal bey, σήμερα, σημαίνει "ο κύριος Κεμάλ". Πολλές φορές, χάριν του κουλέρ λοκάλ, το βλέπουμε στα ελληνικά "ο Κεμάλ μπέης", ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για δικηγόρο π.χ. του 1980, λες και είναι οθωμανός στρατιωτικός.


----------

